# True tales put into verse.



## Maywalk (Jan 13, 2022)

My hobby is writing poems round true tales especially about children and animals. 
Since I had many published they have also been read out over the radio. 
All proceeds from the books after printing costs are taken out have all gone to charities. 
.................................................................... 

NOTHING BUT THE TOOTH​
If you go by my breed you would judge me as being very haughty
But my mum and dad would tell you that I can be extremely naughty
I'm a King Charles Spaniel named Bonnie and I hold my head up high
But these are some of the things I've done and this is certainly no lie.

I grab the loo roll when it's dangling and drag it right up the stairs
Then I trail down into the living room and wind it round the chairs.
My folks ignore me when they are eating but I make sure that I am seen
I look for some paper to rip up in front of them or a magazine.

My mum and dad went to B and Q and I went with them in the van
This had got a flat tyre so dad said he would change it while he can
I saw him take something out of his mouth and put it high up in the front
I thought it was a special treat so I jumped up and began to hunt

I picked up this sweet in my mouth and started to crunch and gnaw
When my dad who had finished the tyre threw open the van door
He said sternly "What have you done you have ruined my false tooth"
I hadn't a clue what he was on about and that is the gospel truth.

By this time my mum had come back and she found it very funny
While my dad mentioned a dentist and it costing more money.
Actually that sweet took some chewing and it had the queerest taste
To be truthful I didn't enjoy it at all it was just like hard paper paste.

By the way I got carried away telling you all this and I forgot to mention
I am ten years old and if I were human I would be drawing my pension

​
Copyright © - Maisie Walker 2003 - All rights reserved​


----------



## Pinky (Jan 13, 2022)

Love it @Maywalk! Of course, I love everything about animals (especially dogs) and children


----------



## Maywalk (Jan 13, 2022)

Thanks Pinky.


----------

